# homegrown



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

ive been lurking for a long while, TTF lead me here.

i didnt see a place specific for introductions, anyway i love fishing/growing my own veggies/canning/brewing my own beer/ and growing my own hops.

hope to stick around here awhile most people ive met here are willing to help out

ps im also the best hardhead fisherman know to man(not by choice), im pretty sure i could pull a hardhead out of a mud puddle.

on to pictures....ive been doing tomatoes awhile and average around 8.5' and a hundred tomatoes per plant.
































hops on the vines


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice skills. I'm a newbie as well so I can't really say welcome and this and that. I lurked for quite a while as well and the reading/topics are wide spread and great reading/information.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are some healthy looking tomato plants. Mine are over 6' but not nearly as bushy. Good job!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

welcome bro


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Real nice tomatoes and hops! Green to you for growing HOPS! What kind are you growing? I might need to get in on that action. Any tips?

And your first green! If you don't know, that is your reputation level. I didn't realize it for a long time until I read the forum faq one day. You can check who gave you green by clicking USER CP in the top left corner.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Nice.

What are the hops growing on?


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

Tate said:


> Real nice tomatoes and hops! Green to you for growing HOPS! What kind are you growing? I might need to get in on that action. Any tips?
> 
> And your first green! If you don't know, that is your reputation level. I didn't realize it for a long time until I read the forum faq one day. You can check who gave you green by clicking USER CP in the top left corner.


thanks for the green man, im currently growin fuggle,cenntenial,willimete,cascade its been so hot down here i just knew they wouldnt pull thru, but so far so good my SWIMBO waters them for me in the morning and i water at evening. good sandy soil,lots of compost,boron and water

they are growing up coir yarn ...so far HOA hasnt complained


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

homebrew said:


> . . . .
> 
> they are growing up coir yarn ...so far HOA hasnt complained


What do you have it tied to at the top?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Wow*

Looks like you could teach us a thing or two.Welcome aboard.Got 1 ? is home brewing cheaper than buying it at HEB....CVA34 Were all here to help so join in.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> What do you have it tied to at the top?


 o i see, dont have a pic but i have a section of rope that goes from my queen palm to the eve of my house, its 2 story about 18-20 foot off the ground. and dropped coir yarn off it and staked to ground....ill get an updated pic...the willimette is just shy of the top and starting to produce



cva34 said:


> Looks like you could teach us a thing or two.Welcome aboard.Got 1 ? is home brewing cheaper than buying it at HEB....CVA34 Were all here to help so join in.


 well for under 30 bucks i can brew 5 gallons of quality beer. i bottle it in quarts and get 20 quarts per batch so avg cost is about 1.50 a quart.
a quart of domestic or import usually run around 3 bucks or so. so yes its cheaper after you get the equipment and get set up. not to mention have you ever had a 8% IPA...a few quarts will ruin your plans for the night


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome... Great looking mater plants. I pickled a few green ones the other day.


----------

